# NS SL-R vs Hero



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

hero rules end of story....


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

falconis said:


> hero rules end of story....


Werd to big bird. Honestly the hero is phenomenal. My brother got one and I was pretty skeptical, but as soon as I tried it I was a believer, it truly is an all mountain board.I was so impressed that I didn't want to go boarding with a cambered board anymore and I pretty much ordered one within that week


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i would also go with the hero. it may not be suited for you because its an all mt.freestyle deck, but it is one of the most fun boards you can strap into.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I vote SL-R

Theres a pretty good review thread about it on the Sierrasnowboard forums
SierraSnowboard.com - Review: Never Summer SL-R


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You're talking about the Burton Hero, not the Bataleon Hero, right? If so, go with the Sl-R!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Hero, or its getting torwards the end of the season and honestly I think that putting-v rocker on the Custom for next year might rejuvinate the legend. So maybe think about waiting till then and get the Custom Rocker.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

or get the hero for $215, I posted the link


----------



## JD808 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking about waiting till next year and the custom v. I had fun on the Hero but like I said was a little light and soft for the faster stuff. Especially if it was chopped up. 

I live in Hawaii and only get about 15 days a year so I need just one board that can best fit my style. I would say bout 75% freeride and powder, just started messin around with freestyle stuff and buttering and maybe 5% in the parks. Most of the jumps are natural ones with a few small to medium stuff thrown in. Being a surfer I really like the feel of the rocker boards.

I just wanted to get an idea of the differences between the two boards from someone who has tried both. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Not many here will be able to fill that role...

Shayboarder reviews a bunch of boards
The World of Snowboarding through Fembot Eyes: 2008-2009&

SL-R
The World of Snowboarding through Fembot Eyes: Snowboard Review: 08-09 Never Summer SL R

Hero
The World of Snowboarding through Fembot Eyes: Snowboard Review: 08-09 Burton Hero

Or BurtonAvenger/AngrySnowboarder also has abunch on his blog

Burton Hero
The Angry Snowboarder: Burton Hero with Triad EST my view

NS SL-R
66. 158 Never Summer SL with Rocker (08/09) with k2 Formula’s and 1 day on Relay Pro’s

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Everything

One word: Funster

This board is the epitome of fun all mountain slayer. I’ve tried to hate it, I tried to dislike it, and hell I even tried to break it. The new construction with the new side cut (I call it Never Slip Grip) is amazing, you can pop to the moon, yet charge and not feel shaky. The big thing with the side cut is its kinked, think a cross between a tri radial side cut and the Salomon equalizer. These kinks aren’t like MTX that it sticks out and is serrated it just creates two bends in the side cut then kind of flattens out and lets you steer between the feet if need be. Unlike other companies rockered boards this one rides different. I only notice the rocker when I need it or when I Ollie. I no longer have to preload my tails I can just slap it down and pop like a skateboard, if I do preload it then I just boost insanely high. Presses are a tad easier because the nose/tail is raised a bit so you just lean into it and go. With the rocker the center of the board sits a tad higher so buttering around on boxes and wall rides is easier. The big thing to note with this rocker is unlike the K2’s that I’ve been on where you have to stay centered, you can get nose/tail heavy and still ride comfortable and not go ass over teakettle. When riding on flats because the nose is lifted you don’t get that drag that slows you down so you can charge through cat tracks, I haven’t gotten stuck on it yet. A downside to rocker is the duck walk that takes a bit of time to get used to it. I did notice with this board it took me a good 3 days of riding to become fully adjusted to how it rides. You can carve on this board better than anything I’ve ever been on without any downsides. Those kinks just grip so much more. Flex wise this board has a different flex than the regular SL, its stiffer in the nose/tail because of the double carbon fiber x’s, but that also adds more pop, and better stability. In the dead center of the board there is a flex point, when you push it hard, you can feel it in butters, jibs, jumps. It’s a true center flex if you do a hand flex on it and look at the side you see it kink. This board is damp and stable, kills it in the pipe, dominates on jumps, and slays jibs. Now lets talk about those Relay’s. What a pile of shit, sorry but I like a rigid heel cup, I don’t like feeling like my ankle is unsupported when I go into a press. I had to exaggerate all movements to press it and by that point it was like oh shit rocker initiation time and it was crappy. I could ride them but I wasn’t happy at all, don’t say they weren’t dialed in; they were set 100% to my boot. I will say the heel straps were phenomenal I really liked them, toe straps sucked, and the footpad blew donkey dick. I felt like I had snow under my boot all day with them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Can't tell you about the Hero, but I can tell you that I've never been able to make the SL-R chatter and it's really stable going fast through crud and chopped up snow.


----------



## JD808 (Feb 27, 2009)

Seedy J said:


> Can't tell you about the Hero, but I can tell you that I've never been able to make the SL-R chatter and it's really stable going fast through crud and chopped up snow.


Thanks man thats exactly what I wanted to hear. From all the reviews I think the SL-R is exactly what I was looking for. A good downhill board thats still lose and fun and can handle the whole mountain in all conditions.


----------

